# Colnago Dream



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Which Columbus aluminum was used on the 2002 Dream? I've read about both Altec2 & Airplane. Bike doesn't have carbon seat stays, has a threadless headset and it has a Time with Colnago logo carbon fork. Great riding bike, almost the equal of my Colnago Master.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My year 2000 Dream has Altec2 Plus and carbon fork. For a while I also had a 'Nago Master...in addition to a Carbon Time Edge Translink. But yeah, the Master didn't ride all that much better. It was also not quite as much fun. The Master is now gone. As for the Time, I killed it in a crash. Its replacement is a happy, mellow, if not quite as racy Bianchi Infinito CV.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------

